# Interview with Dale Norris (Wales Strongest Man)



## Justin Hurley (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.strengthsports.co.uk/content/view/20/9/


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

one strong MOFO!!!

bet his farts stink though,lol


----------



## Justin Hurley (Feb 14, 2005)

Well that thought just put me right off my food. I just had a mouthful of potatoe. Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

not a prob, lol

now im in PCT my farts arent as bad. i could clear room before!!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for the resources, Justin.


----------

